# Some things cost more than you realize



## RadkeRonnie

Here's the context.

Muse has a music video for their song MK-Ultra, and they use this phrase at the end of the video. The meaning of the phrase is clear by watching the video, but I'll explain it here. In the first scene of the video, a woman is looking at a pair of pants, and she checks the price tag. Then the video shows the little boy who made the pants, who had to go far away from his family and work long hours in bad conditions for the clothing company. This phrase is saying that the woman buying the pants knows that the pants cost the amount listed on the price tag, but she doesn't realize that they also cost the toil and suffering of a little boy who really should be in school.

How would I say "Some things cost more than you realize" in Korean? I want to say 대가를 치르기에 생각보다 더 비싼 게 있다, but I'm not sure if that sounds natural.

If anyone could help me with this, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## vientito

옷값싼데 그값이 학교다녀야했을 아이들한테 공장에서 하루종일 일으로 고생시키는 그상황을 무시한다

That's how I interpret your meaning.  Of course, always looking for correction from native speakers.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

I should have been more clear. I was trying to translate the phrase in the subject. This is a motif in the video and it doesn't apply uniquely to the scene that I described.


----------



## Kross

I'd say, "어떤 것들은 당신이 생각하는 이상의 금전적 가치를 지닙니다." literally meaning that something has more monetary value than you think.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Kross said:


> I'd say, "어떤 것들은 당신이 생각하는 이상의 금전적 가치를 지닙니다." literally meaning that something has more monetary value than you think.


Thanks for that. But how would I say it in the more metaphorical sense that I described?


----------



## Environmentalist

'당신이 생각하는 것보다 더 큰 희생과 노력으로 탄생하는 것들이 있다.' could sound more metaphorical.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Is there any way to preserve the double meaning? Is what I proposed at all natural?

I should make it clearer what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to use that phrase exactly as it is used in the context that I described, referring both to a monetary price and a more metaphorical price.


----------



## Kross

RadkeRonnie said:


> Is what I proposed at all natural?


 What you proposed atop doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rance

How about "어떤 것들은 돈 이상의 가치를 지닙니다."?
This means that some things worth more than its monetary value.


----------



## yonh

It might not be fit for OP's purpose, but I would say,
우리가 누리는 즐거움은 누군가가 피땀 흘린 결과이다.


----------

